# Ottawa Cubing Demonstration and Competition (OCDC) unofficial competition



## antoineccantin (Sep 12, 2011)

The competiton will be held on on the 23rd October 2011 in the train room at the Canada Science and Technology Museum

The museum is located at 1867, Saint-Laurent boul. in Ottawa; the parking at the museum is free. 

Unfortunately, this is an *unofficial* competition since no WCA delegate will be attending.

Events:

Magic
Master Magic
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 OH
3x3x3 Team BLD
4x4x4
5x5x5
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Due to the short length of the competition (about 1:00 untill 4:30), the format of Megaminx and 5x5 will probably be Mean of 3, and events may be added or removed at the end of the competition

*competition page*

Included is a poll to see about how many are attending, please reply!


----------



## cubernya (Sep 12, 2011)

Live in CNY. No passport = no crossing border = no going


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 12, 2011)

dave cant go?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 12, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> dave cant go?


 
Well, we didn't actually ask him since he would have just recently come back from Bangkok, and is scheduled to organize a competition in Toronto that week (or the next).


----------



## Meep (Sep 12, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Well, we didn't actually ask him since he would have just recently come back from Bangkok, and is scheduled to organize a competition in Toronto that week (or the next).



It wouldn't hurt to try, IMO


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 12, 2011)

Meep said:


> It wouldn't hurt to try, IMO


 
I guess you're right. It would be a better if it was official!


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 12, 2011)

Meep said:


> It wouldn't hurt to try, IMO


Okay, my dad (who is doing most of the organization) does not want to


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 12, 2011)

It really can't hurt to ask. And you could surely do it yourself.


----------



## claudeccantin (Sep 15, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> It really can't hurt to ask. And you could surely do it yourself.



I am the one heading the organisation of that demo+competition. I was also instrumental at organizing NCR 2011 in Ottawa, where Dave came and "ran" 
the competition.

Dave is at the Worlds in Bangkok the previous weekend. In case you did 
not realize it, there is 11 hours difference between Bangkok and the 
Ottawa/Toronto time zone. I understand the weekend after our 
demo+competition is the first competition of the season in Toronto (not
officially announced).

Dave is busy. I would rather he come to NCR 2012 in May (where we
have much more control on the venue, what we can do, etc) than in October, immediately after a trip around the world (literally) and before his first competiton of the season. Give him time to recoup; wewant to keep him as WCA delegate.

Organising events like this take time, energy, and people. Dave does a marvellous jobs. Wedon't want to burn him out!

So for those in the Ottawa area, mark October 23rd as an excuse to meet other cubers, and participate in a friendly "competition" for a few hours, in a very public venue, amongst century-old trains.

Then, for those living further away, mark May 20th as our tentative date for NCR 2012, when we will have the formal Eastern Ontario, Western Quebec competition. For that one, we will ask Dave and CanadianCubing to come and "run" a full competition with cubes to sell, etc.

Moose


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 24, 2011)

Competition is done. It all went pretty well.

DYK: (my first time doing these, so they won't be epic)
- 50% of the competitors registered at the door 
- Louis won everything but Magic and Master magic.
- I got second at everything but first at Magics
- If it would have been official, I would have beaten Master Magic NR single by 0.33 seconds
- At the "demo" table, somebody actually started peeling the stickers of a cube.
- Two people came from Montreal just to watch (I convinced them to participate)
- I had to use a "seat booster" for magics
- Magics where very tight since both me and Louis messed up and Andre virtually never does magic
- If I had not gotten a +2 in Master Magic, my MMagic average would have been faster than Magic


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 28, 2011)

Results are now up!


----------

